# Syncing iPhone to Outlook



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I've always manually managed my iPhone 4's contacts (ie: through the phone's _Contacts_ app). However, I'd like to start using Outlook for my contacts. I have already put all my contacts one by one in Outlook. Before I sync the phone to Outlook, I would like to know if I need to delete all the manually entered contacts on my phone (basically wipe the contacts clean) so there aren't any conflict or duplicates after the sync.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are MS info links here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=RNxaUvKdHObW0QWb4oDIBw


----------

